# Sprinkler system design guidance



## ACBenson86 (Apr 25, 2018)

We recently bought a home that included a sprinkler system with 4 zones in the front yard and a controller with a total of 8 zones. The backyard is roughly 2250 sq ft. I have layed out a design for sprinkler head placement and am thinking of using the hunter mp rotators as these are what are installed in the front and they seem to do well with water dispersion. I'm not worried about zones because I think the yard is small enough I could easily do it in 3 zones maybe even 2. Any thoughts on head placement? Too many heads?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it. Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like it too. There are compromises in it, but some times they are needed. If there is a wood fence in the back of the property, the two center heads will get it wet (wet stains).


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

What did you use to make that design? I would like to get a layout of how mine is currently installed.


----------



## ACBenson86 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the responses and welcoming!

I have vinyl fencing surrounding, so no worries there.

I work for a company that sells SOLIDWORKS (Computer Aided Design software). I sketched this up pretty quick in that. We also have a free program called DraftSight which you could do the same with.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

ACBenson86 said:


> Thanks for the responses and welcoming!
> 
> I have vinyl fencing surrounding, so no worries there.
> 
> I work for a company that sells SOLIDWORKS (Computer Aided Design software). I sketched this up pretty quick in that. We also have a free program called DraftSight which you could do the same with.


Thanks, even have a Linux version! Bonus


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1 to solid works. I use it at work. I wish there was a home user version/price.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ACBenson86 said:


> Thanks for the responses and welcoming!
> 
> I have vinyl fencing surrounding, so no worries there.
> 
> I work for a company that sells SOLIDWORKS (Computer Aided Design software). I sketched this up pretty quick in that. We also have a free program called DraftSight which you could do the same with.


Thanks for the info. I have an antiquated version of Autocad 2007...I need something newer!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an antiquated version of Autocad 2007...I need something newer!





Gibby said:


> What did you use to make that design? I would like to get a layout of how mine is currently installed.


I downloaded Autodesk Autocad 2018 a couple weeks ago to help visualize like the OP did. Student version is free if you are creative


----------



## Lacric333 (Apr 24, 2018)

When your talking about zones, you are talking about total gallons. If u could do it in 3 or 4 depends on water gallons available. 5/8" water meter should be designed for 15 gallons max. Look at nozzles to be used in gallons per minute, add up the total and when u equal 15 gallons = 1 complete zone. MP rotators has matched precipitation so mixing half circles, full circles etc... is no problem. Last bit, i would definetly consider sunny areas vs shady areas and not include both in a zone. And never ever confuse gallons per minute with pressure. The one who says: i have enough pressure to run 2 zones, is in deep trouble. And don't compromise on head to head spacing. And never compromise head to head spacing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 great points. Irrigation tutorial .com is also has a ton of info.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I would strongly disagree with putting 15 GPM worth of heads on a 15 GPM max feed. You need to measure actual flow and I would go for half that or 2/3rds per zone. I'm not an expert by any means but it's easier to add more zones and not have to worry about having enough flow to run your zone properly.


----------

